# What is the title of your current work in progress?



## philistine (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm working on two pieces at the moment, one being my novel, and the other being what is fast entering novella territory. The title of the novel, which for many months was quite set in stone, is 'The Francophile'. However, I'm considering three other titles, all of which have greater depth and relevance. 

The will-be novella is currently stalled under the rather uninspired title '_Class Conflict_'. 

Part of my reconsidering the title of my novel was people mistaking it for 'The Franco File', or even 'The Franker File'! once I spoke of it. That just won't do.

So, howboutit?


----------



## HooktonFonnix (Jul 1, 2012)

_Continuum_.

It's the first book in what will likely be a four-book series, and I'm already pretty set on their names as well. In order, they are: _Equinox_, _Paradigm_, and_ Halcyon_.

Each name is relevant to what takes place in their respective novels, so I don't see any reason why they would change. Now, they just need to be written...haha.


----------



## Jon M (Jul 1, 2012)

_All We Ever Do is Fall in Love._


----------



## philistine (Jul 1, 2012)

Jon M said:


> _All We Ever Do is Fall in Love._



Most relevant post to avatar ratio ever. :smug:


----------



## sunaynaprasad (Jul 2, 2012)

Mine is Alyssa McCarthy and the Magical Challenges in Africa. It's going to be a seven-book series, although I don't have a title for my next book yet.


----------



## Scorcho (Jul 2, 2012)

"David"

It's an ongoing fiction journal told in random parts in which the reader has no real way of knowing what goes where. It's done this way so two readers could look at the same words and come up with two different stories.


----------



## Kyle R (Jul 2, 2012)

I won't know until I write the final word.

Sometimes I draw a heavy line from somewhere in the story and that becomes the title.

For example, the title for this post would be: "Draw a Heavy Line"


----------



## GonneLights (Jul 2, 2012)

_Vodou Sketches

_And it's all written in vignettes, I never write chapters, just vignettes. And, the Vignettes so far are titled, _Haiti Portraits_ and _Lizard Quays. _For the next one I'm considering _The House of Desallines. _​


----------



## Jeko (Jul 2, 2012)

Weekend.


----------



## GonneLights (Jul 2, 2012)

Cadence said:


> Weekend.



livingstone: 'Weekend' from 'belfastsongs' - YouTube


----------



## starseed (Jul 2, 2012)

I think I'm going to call it _Seance_.


----------



## garza (Jul 2, 2012)

_Devaluation to Self Government
_
The book is an examination of the development of modern politics from 31 December 1949, the devaluation of the dollar, to 1 January 1964, the coming into effect of a new constitution granting limited self government. A central theme of the book is the loss of local political unity. The devaluation of the dollar despite a recent promise that it would not happen united the people as nothng else had, but by the end of the decade of the fifties that unity was lost with the formation of several political parties, each with its own agenda. The roots of today's two major politcal parties, the People's United Party and the United Democratic Party are examined and the public lives of such leaders as George Price and Phillip Goldson are examined.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jul 2, 2012)

The Mitigations of Ernesto Gonsalves


----------



## JosephB (Jul 2, 2012)

_The Kudzu House_

That’s the working title anyway. It refers to the kudzu vine, a plant that was imported to the southern US from China to stop erosion along railroad tracks. Unfortunately, it’s about unstoppable and very fast-growing.

The house in the title is the farm house where one of my main characters grew up. Bad things happened there, but she can’t bring herself to leave the property, so she lives on it in a trailer -- but kudzu has completely overtaken the old house. That’s not uncommon – construction crews clearing land often discover cars, houses etc. under layers of kudzu vines. It’s a somewhat obvious metaphor for the character’s attempt to bury the past -- even though she can’t bring herself to separate herself from it completely.


----------



## JosephB (Jul 2, 2012)

garza said:


> _Devaluation to Self Government
> _
> The book is an examination of the development of modern politics from 31 December 1949, the devaluation of the dollar, to 1 January 1964, the coming into effect of a new constitution granting limited self government. A central theme of the book is the loss of local political unity. The devaluation of the dollar despite a recent promise that it would not happen united the people as nothng else had, but by the end of the decade of the fifties that unity was lost with the formation of several political parties, each with its own agenda. The roots of today's two major politcal parties, the People's United Party and the United Democratic Party are examined and the public lives of such leaders as George Price and Phillip Goldson are examined.



Will it be out by September? We're going to the beach and I need some light reading.


----------



## Sam (Jul 2, 2012)

_The Georgia Directive. _


----------



## j.w.olson (Jul 2, 2012)

"Scorch; 319AS," "Jeremy's Monster," and "Seek Esh." I guess I have too many things going...


----------



## Loulou (Jul 2, 2012)

_Maria in the Moon_ - first novel that I'm currently editing for interested publisher.

_The Art of Wishing_ - second novel that I'm also editing just in case.

_Lifebook_ - working title for a third novel idea I'm working through.

_A League of Pity_ - play I'm also editing for consideration by a local theatre.


----------



## garza (Jul 2, 2012)

JosephB - Unfortunately _Devaluation to Self Government_ will not be out by September. However there is a related book by a friend of mine that I can recommend. It's _Thirteen Chapters of a History of Belize_ by Assad Shoman. Assad spent a good deal of time in England in the '60s where he and another friend, Said Musa (who recently served two terms as Prime Minister) became involved in radical politics. _Thirteen Chapters_ is written from a left of centre point of view and is an effective antidote to the conventional, conservative, views expressed in most histories of Belize.  

Although personally I lean to the left, I have written _Devaluation to Self Government _from a centrist point of view as far as possible. The intention is for it to be published at the same time as another book I'm writing in collaboration with a friend of mine. The theme of the second book is achieving national unity. As yet it has no title. Both of these books should be out by next Summer.


----------



## Terry D (Jul 2, 2012)

_Chase _


----------



## Cefor (Jul 2, 2012)

_Exile_ - a novel about a young woman who's exiled for actions she cannot control. Fantasy.

_Shades of Blood_ - a short story about the resurgence of vampires that I want to see as a novel, I just need to transform it. Fantasy, obviously.

A tentatively-titled new WIP, _Drake Mellin_, about the eponymous bounty hunter who has to investigate a series of murders and catch the suspect, but nothing is as it seems - even the main character. Mystery/Thriller-Fantasy; a combo I haven't often seen but enjoyed immensely when I have.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 2, 2012)

I have one main novel and a bunch of novelettes to tie in as well as a few side projects.

The Black Rose Chronicles:
    Path of Shadows - A dark, modern fantasy novel involving celestial conflict, vampires, and a forth coming apocolypse
    The Fire in Your Eyes - A Novelette detailing the life of Scarlet Martin, a secondary character in Path of Shadows, and her experiences
    Mimic - A parallel novelette focusing on a group of bounty hunters during the Path of Shadows time frame
    Of Chains and Lace - Novelette exploring the life of Issabelle Black, adopted daughter of the infamous Dominus Black, the Path of Shadows antagonist
    Nightingale - Prequel to Path of Shadows, the story of a mortal Goddess and how she inadvertently and single-handedly wrought the end of the world

Darkness Reigns (The story not the unrelated RPG I name after the story) - A gruesome cyper punk about Sasaiya Moscoco, a violent fugative who believes she is the product of black magic and genetic manipulation.


----------



## Ditch (Jul 2, 2012)

My last was named "Goldfish" and that didn't happen until the next to the last chapter. The main character is a rouge of sorts, but fights for the right side, he just does not respect the law.

A group of people find themselves in dire straits when they accidentally cross a drug lord. Before it is over, even the meekest of them, a woman named Barbara kills to protect her group.

The main character looks around at them and says, "Goldfish"

That don't understand until he explains that a goldfish stays small, unless you put it in a larger tank, then it grows to meet the size of it's tank. People don't do this, only goldfish. Your tank just got bigger."


----------



## philistine (Jul 2, 2012)

KyleColorado said:


> I won't know until I write the final word.
> 
> Sometimes I draw a heavy line from somewhere in the story and that becomes the title.
> 
> For example, the title for this post would be: "Draw a Heavy Line"



I don't decide, really. Sometimes it's clear from the beginning (like the novel), and other times, it's still not known to me even after several thousand words. I suppose once you've written the entire thing, you could read through it and see what fits. Or get someone else to.

Your 'draw a heavy line' tactic seems to be very Dadaist in style. :icon_bounce:


----------



## ChellyJelly (Jul 2, 2012)

Mine is The Hourglass Guardians. I just started working on it so the name might change.


----------



## starseed (Jul 2, 2012)

JosephB said:


> _The Kudzu House_
> 
> That’s the working title anyway. It refers to the kudzu vine, a plant that was imported to the southern US from China to stop erosion along railroad tracks. Unfortunately, it’s about unstoppable and very fast-growing.
> 
> The house in the title is the farm house where one of my main characters grew up. Bad things happened there, but she can’t bring herself to leave the property, so she lives on it in a trailer -- but kudzu has completely overtaken the old house. That’s not uncommon – construction crews clearing land often discover cars, houses etc. under layers of kudzu vines. It’s a somewhat obvious metaphor for the character’s attempt to bury the past -- even though she can’t bring herself to separate herself from it completely.



Hey, that sounds pretty cool. I live in the south and there is Kudzu everywhere here.


----------



## Gamer_2k4 (Jul 2, 2012)

_The Burden of Humanity_

The story uses a sci-fi conflict to explore the nature of humanity - primarily human relationships, morality, and what "being a human" implies.  The title actually refers to two separate things - both the trials humanity has as a whole, and the negative consequences of being human.  I've just started editing the completed first draft this week.


----------



## movieman (Jul 3, 2012)

Of the ones that are likely to at least get to a complete first draft this year:

_'Nam_: a spin-off of a science fiction short story that's currently being rejected by various magazines. I realised that I liked one of the throw-away ideas enough that I had to write a novel-length version... particularly if the short did get published, I didn't want anyone else taking the idea and writing it first.

_The (Shiny) Thing_: a few hundred years in the future a historian discovers a Shiny Thing in the ruins of a city that was destroyed by the war that almost wiped out the human race. Chaos ensues. Technically it would be book #6 in a series I've been trying to write for some time and a sequel to a short story I'm currently finishing off.

_War Show_: muscle car fans vs Nazis. Once upon a time I met this indie movie director who wanted a script and said he had no idea of what it would be about but he could probably borrow some fancy cars and a tank and some WWII reenactors... the movie was never made but the plot has been sitting on my hard drive ever since.


----------



## KathyReynolds (Jul 3, 2012)

The First Stone
Touchstone


----------



## snowbunny (Jul 3, 2012)

Everwood
And its Paranormal Romance


----------



## Fin (Jul 4, 2012)

Probably Maya.

The story has a lot to do with illusions, and with Maya having something to do with being the power of illusions in some religion or other(you can tell I've done my research well), it'll probably end up being the name of the town and the title of the story.


----------



## Bilston Blue (Jul 4, 2012)

The Rage of the Heavens. 

I just realised it might sound sci-fi, so it's not. It's about love and loss, family and friendships, and other associated stuff.


----------



## HKayG (Jul 4, 2012)

_Electric Gold_ - A mix of the surname of the protagonist and her ability. (Can't say too much without giving it away!) Modern Fantasy.

_The Meadow _- Currently just an idea and i'm certain the name will change. Fantasy. Set in an era never seen a guardian has to take two chosen children to 'the meadow' the only place that can save the world from the war and the corruption.

I find the name choices for books so fascinating! There are some great ones on here.


----------



## beanlord56 (Jul 5, 2012)

_Ex Tenebris Lux: Via_​. There are two others, but I don't have titles for them and am barely beginning to flesh them out.


----------



## Leyline (Jul 5, 2012)

_A Formal Argument For The Existence Of Hell_, which will simply have to change. Started as a short story, became a novella and is now a novel. It's the first book I've ever completely outlined in detail and structured using a writing program. I'm excited because this has eliminated my biggest hurdle in the writing of long fiction -- a tendency to get lost in the sheer length of the narrative. The software is a fine coping mechanism and reference to keep the entire flow of the story's narrative in mind.

It's also very different in style, tone and genre from anything I've done. Since childhood I've written SF and fantasy. For the past ten years I've wrote what I like to call 'mild slipstream', which is just modern fantasy with a far more ambiguous approach to the fantasy elements. This is a non-speculative story that takes place in the now, with heavy crime thriller elements. There's a deep revenge drama going on, involving both main characters, but it's actually -- overall -- a study of the father/daughter dynamic and how deadly such deep emotional bonds can make people in desperate circumstances. I also plan to make it kind of funny, to offset the murders. Ha.

I'm also working on a YA novel called _Bait_  based on my short story "Succubait" that was reviewed and critiqued here a little over a year ago. I've just started the plotting and structuring of that one though.


----------



## Leyline (Jul 5, 2012)

HKayG said:


> _Electric Gold_ - A mix of the surname of the protagonist and her ability. (Can't say too much without giving it away!) Modern Fantasy.
> 
> _The Meadow _- Currently just an idea and i'm certain the name will change. Fantasy. Set in an era never seen a guardian has to take two chosen children to 'the meadow' the only place that can save the world from the war and the corruption.
> 
> I find the name choices for books so fascinating! There are some great ones on here.



I really like the name _The Meadow_ for what sounds like a fairly epic high fantasy novel. They tend to have cryptically grandiose titles. A low key title is a very nice touch.


----------



## bluewolf301 (Jul 6, 2012)

my current peice of work does not, unfortunatly, have any name but i am coming up with some ideas


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Jul 6, 2012)

Draconian Bloodline.


----------



## bluewolf301 (Jul 6, 2012)

sounds like a very violent story


----------



## ppsage (Jul 6, 2012)

Wrestling Methuselah 3



garza said:


> _Devaluation to Self Government
> _
> The book is an examination of the development of modern politics from 31 December 1949, the devaluation of the dollar, to 1 January 1964, the coming into effect of a new constitution granting limited self government. *A central theme of the book is the loss of local political unity.* The devaluation of the dollar despite a recent promise that it would not happen united the people as nothng else had, but by the end of the decade of the fifties that unity was lost with the formation of several political parties, each with its own agenda. The roots of today's two major politcal parties, the People's United Party and the United Democratic Party are examined and the public lives of such leaders as George Price and Phillip Goldson are examined.



This topic, with respect to the political parties, is taken up in fascinating detail for antebellum U. S. by William W. Freehling in his two volume history _The Road to Disunion._


----------



## dale (Jul 6, 2012)

KyleColorado said:


> I won't know until I write the final word.
> 
> Sometimes I draw a heavy line from somewhere in the story and that becomes the title.
> 
> For example, the title for this post would be: "Draw a Heavy Line"



i'm with you on this. as of now, the work is entitled "the abomination of norma", but i almost know i'm going to change 
that title after i'm done to something a bit less cliche sounding for it's genre.


----------



## garza (Jul 6, 2012)

ppsage - Thanks for the suggestion. I'll find and read the Freehling books. I'm reading everything I can on the subjects of union and disunion in a society.


----------



## bluewolf301 (Jul 9, 2012)

any suggestions for a violent but romantic book with gore, sexual content and knights and princesses?

any help would be appreciated


----------



## Jeko (Jul 9, 2012)

^How about a shakespeare quote: 'My naked weapon'? It'll always be my favourite way to describe a sword.


----------



## philistine (Jul 9, 2012)

bluewolf301 said:


> any suggestions for a violent but romantic book with gore, sexual content and knights and princesses?
> 
> any help would be appreciated



Foraminate my pudendum: a knight's tale.


----------



## Man From Mars (Jul 9, 2012)

Vita Ex Machina/Life From the Machine.


----------



## HooktonFonnix (Jul 9, 2012)

bluewolf301 said:


> any suggestions for a violent but romantic book with gore, sexual content and knights and princesses?
> 
> any help would be appreciated



_The Crimson Giggity-Giggity_

Sums up everything nicely, I think.


----------



## ElDavido (Jul 9, 2012)

La Petite Maison Rouge - The Little Red House.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 9, 2012)

God of the Sword - I ditched it a long time ago, but after posting the song that goes with it I remembered how terribly dark and nihlistic the story was and now I want to write it again =) I'd describe it as an anti-romance.


----------



## Extinct_Stimulus (Jul 9, 2012)

I once heard a writing tip that said the last thing you should do before submitting a work is title it, which I pretty much agree with. As I write something, so many different titles flip through my head that if I gave it a name as I type these words, I'd probably think up a better one before I even posted this reply.


----------



## Onyx Nightingale (Jul 27, 2012)

All Saints isthe title of a string of series that I am currently working on... 

1) All Saints-The Sickness (The beginning)
which will be Amelia's main story with Zane

2) All Saints- Asylum (The sequel)
which will be Ariana's main story with Lucius

3) All Saints- Serpentine (Ending story line)
which will be Acacia's main story with Drake

4) All Saints-The Curse (Short Back Story)
which will be Neshia's main story with Rebel

5) All Saints- The Animal (Short Back Story)
which will be Devi's main story with Saphria 

6) All Saints- The Game (Short Back Story)
which will be Amethyst's main story

I know its a lot... but the more I write about the first three, the more I feelas though the others deserve a chance to be heard... and I can say honestlyeach story has been started... the second one, Asylum is near completion. I'mhaving a hard time choosing whose story should be first, seeing as how they aretimed pieces as well.


----------



## Dave Watson (Jul 27, 2012)

Working title of my current book is The Wolves of Langabhat. Currently at 38,000 words, so that may change by the time it's finished if I can come up with something better. Kind of liking that title though. Suitably spooky and mysterious with the Gaelic word, yet it gives a nod to what the story's about. Werewolves by the way!


----------



## Juganhuy (Jul 28, 2012)

The one that is being edited is The Last Weapon: Hope. It is book one of a three part series. While it is being edited I may start on another story project or book 2. Havew not decided.


----------



## JimJanuary (Jul 28, 2012)

_Folk Curiosity_


----------



## Max22 (Jul 28, 2012)

Vanishing. It's more a temporary title, but I like how simple it is and how it could relate to a number of things.


----------



## Sketch (Jul 28, 2012)

Right now I have three work in progress stories (it's becoming a bit of a problem, with them competing for attention): The End of Silence (Vampire story, currently on hold as I re-think the plot once again, as well as the title); MONSTERS (though this is not set in stone I think); and recently "Losing Our Way" which is a title I think I will fight tooth and nail to keep because it came to me so quickly and easily when I was thinking of the story. I feel like it has to stay.


----------



## Morkonan (Jul 29, 2012)

philistine said:


> ...
> 
> So, howboutit?



I have a good many provisional working titles and not many that are etched in stone. For me, story titles are there to keep my head from popping off. Having one's head attached is generally conducive towards maintaining a good focus.. When I finish, I'll give them titles appropriate to the theme of the work.

Some samples:

_Wolf_ - A sci-fi series of shorts. "Wolf" is the first of the series and is the radar tag called out when an unknown small vessel, typically a fighter, is sighted. (Bogey evokes too much current-day imagery for its use in this series of shorts.)
_The Sword of the Prince_ - A three-part series of stories spanning several generations. Sort of a fantasy epic. The Sword of the Prince is the first in the series. Yes, it involves a Prince's sword, but also a common soldier of the rank of "Sword" in the Kingdom's army. Double entendre is so cliche' isn't it? Working titles for the two others are "Shield of Faith" and "The Crown of the King."
_Old Heroes_ - A short in the same theme as some of Gemmel's or Abercrombie's fantasy work. These are "old" heroes, not young bright-eyed optimists. They're cranky, with well worn armor and worn out knees. Chivalry isn't absent, but Pragmatism keeps one's back from giving out. The further I explore this one, the more likely it's suitable for a full length work.
______ - One that I have been working on for awhile, but just can't find a good working title for. I've even thought of incorporating its storyline into the Sword series, which may make for a better work than either of the two could be on their own. So, it's blank, for now, even though I've written just as much of it as I have for anything else.
_Electric Menagerie_ - A short that centers around a man who wakes up to find every electronic appliance in his home is "alive" and intelligent. It started out as an exploration piece, but has turned into a pretty good short story. When finished, I will definitely be changing the title to something suitable and then submitting it for publication.
_The Merchant_ - A piece that was started as part of a competition, but one that I never submitted and never appropriately titled. It's about a prominent merchant who is head of a trading house in a fantasy world. 
_Call me Janet_ - A contemporary sort of urban fantasy piece, started as an exercise for a competition, but I was called out of town and couldn't submit it by the time the deadline came up. It's a pretty firm title, though. 

I do a lot of shorts in order to explore different techniques and ideas. Most don't get any sort of title, as they're comparable to "stock footage" in my own writing library.


----------



## Rellek (Jul 31, 2012)

"Children of the Broken God". It's a swords and sandals novel set in an  loosely alternate historical world, a place where the Viking culture and  its people didn't get absorbed by Christianity but progressed to an  city-state system of government, much like the Italians were during the  Renaissance. One jaded mercenary brings the remains of his conquered  countrymen to a new home. If it gets anyone's attention it might be a  trilogy.

"[Insert Attention Getting Title Here]". Got another  story brewing on the back coffee pot of  my subconscious, a  Noir-detective novel  in a science fiction future. A bit more  lighthearted than my other main project, it's main character is Radial:  An ass-kicking, one-liner spitting, combat-booted giant of a woman who  turned to life as a Private Investigator as her prospects as a  runway model were slim. Haven't thought of a good title on this one yet  either, but I've found they come as the world your trying to create grows and takes shape. Actually if anyone has an idea for this feel free to let me know. Horrible puns, clever alliterations are appreciated.


----------



## D. Ayers Gray (Jul 31, 2012)

"Abhorrent" - A horror novel about pushing boundaries and the decent into insanity.


----------



## philistine (Jul 31, 2012)

My novel has made the transition to, _The Thousand Nothings of the Hour_, and it's almost certainly going to stay that way.


----------

